# A Thomas Jefferson Education.....pointers??



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been home schooling our youngest daughter for four years now. We have been using Abeka and other supplementals but ready for a change. Just read the TJE and I'm stoked about this! Who uses it here and what advice can you give me? She is finishing up her eighth grade year and has already started her ninth in most subjects. Advice for the transition? (I do believe we will continue with Abeka math since she is doing really well with it.)


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I have seen a lot of conflicting information regarding this curriculum. Many sources caution users to keep in mind that this is not truly the type of education Thomas Jefferson actually received. That doesn't make it bad necessarily, but is good to know.

Try these links for additional discussion:

http://whyidontdotjed.blogspot.com/2008/09/reason-1-leaders-throughout-history-did.html

http://www.welltrainedmind.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20667&highlight=Thomas+Jefferson+education


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't looked into this but I'm assuming it is basically classical education?

We have classically schooled/homeschooled for 6 years now. Our favorite curriculum is www.veritaspress.com. They have a variety of options. You can go it on your own, use their lesson plans, or do their online program.

It is also a Christian curriculum and subscribes to reformed doctrine, although many who are not reformed use it with some adjustments. If you are looking for something secular this definitely would not be a good fit for you.

I second checking out www.welltrainedmind.com


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you for the information! I don't care if it is how he was really taught or not, what I care about is that I need something that is going to challenge my daughter and something that she can work with, which is why I think this is the way to go. She has some learning disabilities from a disease that she has, and she just learns differently than most children. She is really into the classics, which is one reason why I thought this method would be good for her. With me having to learn her learning style, and her cognitive thinking abilities, as well as what interests her, this classical education just seems to fit. Thank you for your suggestions and for the links! I will definitely check them out!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Check in to "pacworks.com"
"people, places, and principals"
"Founding Fathers"


----------

